# What is it, really?



## kinomatika (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey, yall.

I've had my first dart frog since about october last year, and it was sold to me as dendrobates tinctorius "robertus", though its really tough for me to find any information on robertus specifically except for like one article of a guy who imported a couple wild caught ones years ago. is it not a particularly popular locale? or just hard to come by? anyway, i got this little dude at the NARBC tinley park and he's (she's?) been a joy to have. really gregarious, always knows when its time to get some grub.

i'm also not totally convinced that it's actually a robertus, but i suppose if the breeder was selling them as such at a huge convention with a lot of other more experienced frog enthusiasts, it probably is, but I figured it couldn't hurt to get a second opinion:






and here's one of it eating:






also not sure if its male or female, but any guesses would be great!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Robertus are one of the most variable tinctorius in terms of appearance, and they can display colors that are very similar to other true locales. They can also resemble certain hybrid crosses, which makes it all the more important to acquire new frogs from trusted, reputable sources, so that their lineage is assured. 
They are one of the less common forms of tincs, but there are plenty of individuals (like me) that have them in their collections.
Given the high degree of variability that these, and other dart frogs can produce, photo IDs are fairly useless for the purpose of specific identification.


----------



## kinomatika (Oct 9, 2017)

Dane said:


> Robertus are one of the most variable tinctorius in terms of appearance, and they can display colors that are very similar to other true locales. They can also resemble certain hybrid crosses, which makes it all the more important to acquire new frogs from trusted, reputable sources, so that their lineage is assured.
> They are one of the less common forms of tincs, but there are plenty of individuals (like me) that have them in their collections.
> Given the high degree of variability that these, and other dart frogs can produce, photo IDs are fairly useless for the purpose of specific identification.


Thanks for the information, I appreciate it. Do you have male/female robertus? If so, what should I be looking for in the future to determine the sex of my frog? I know that toe pads are usually a dead giveaway but I'm not exactly sure *what* to be looking for on the toe pads. 

I thought I saw elsewhere that the angle of the back was another indicator of male vs female but again, not sure what angle I'm looking for.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Toepads as gender ID for Tincs ...

The male will generally have a more "T" shaped toepad when it is mature. Females toepad is much less pronounced on the top part of the T.

Really - your only true way to ID these is through the seller. Who did you buy from?

s



kinomatika said:


> Thanks for the information, I appreciate it. Do you have male/female robertus? If so, what should I be looking for in the future to determine the sex of my frog? I know that toe pads are usually a dead giveaway but I'm not exactly sure *what* to be looking for on the toe pads.
> 
> I thought I saw elsewhere that the angle of the back was another indicator of male vs female but again, not sure what angle I'm looking for.


----------



## kinomatika (Oct 9, 2017)

I wish I could remember! It was one of the vendors at the NARBC last october who were selling exclusively frogs, but i can't recall the business names and I can't find cards anywhere. If I saw a list of vendors, I'd likely be able to pick the right one out.


----------

